
The Weedkiller in Our Food Is Killing Us? - simonebrunozzi
https://medium.com/the-guardian/the-weedkiller-in-our-food-is-killing-us-5598c440205f
======
IshKebab
Woah first time I've seen "This story is for Medium members". I guess this is
when people will start abandoning Medium.

------
mattferderer
Here's the link on Guardian's website without a paywall -
[https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/dec/06/the-
we...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/dec/06/the-weedkiller-
in-our-food-is-killing-us)

Edit - Personal note - I know farmers who are disgusted that the industry now
sprays crops with weed killer not only before the crops have produced food but
also directly on the edible portions right before harvest as a means of drying
the moisture out of the crops so they can be harvested before winter. Many
elevators will not purchase the crops if the moisture content is to high.

------
LinuxBender
Seems to be a paywall.

I would second this. Something has been causing adrenal gland issues for me
and it is raising my blood pressure. BP drugs (all types) don't help at all.
It seems more and more people are having this problem. I don't know how people
are going to deal with the nasty side effects from damage to lymph nodes and
adrenal glands.

~~~
codewritinfool
I had a Yunnan tea habit of about a pound a month for 26 months then found out
my thyroid function went to almost zero. Blood tests a month after I stopped
showed heavy metal exposure down in the noise, so was it pesticides? Is it
even related to the tea? I may never know. Now I'm on synthroid for the rest
of my life.

~~~
LinuxBender
Yikes. If you still have any of the tea, perhaps get it tested. The FDA could
possibly make a public notice/recall.

